# [How-To] Go From Custom Rom To .893 Update



## kappo9000 (Oct 4, 2011)

First and foremost, I am not the proprietor of this information. It was collected from the smart people who do this stuff, and I am merely combining (because I see a lot of posts asking this same question).

Second, if you blow your phone up, don't blame me. If anyone has any input on these instructions, please feel free and I will update the post.

1) Get stock. I use http://rootzwiki.com/topic/5484-one-click-fastboot-restore-and-root-for-the-bionic-v21/ or just use RSD Lite and do the full system restore (depending on how I feel that day. Instructions on restoring back manually are here. http://rootzwiki.com/topic/4603-fxz-fastboot-recovery/

Please note : do not freeze any bloat, you want to be bone stock and annoyed just as Verizon intended.

2) Root using forever root. http://rootzwiki.com/topic/7155-workshow-to-maintain-root-through-any-updates-moto-phones-only/

3) Download and install cheesecake.apk. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1281675&highlight=cheesecake For clarification, the cheesecake app gives you the ability to change which server your phone looks to for updates. Currently, the .893 update is being found on Staging with the first server in the list working just fine for me. Once you download the update, your phone should be stock on .893.

4) Install custom ROM. I know D3BLURR3D 2.0 works great and I hear Liberty RC works as well (but I haven't tried that one yet).

FAQ -

q - I updated to 893 and I want to go back! 
a- not yet! Apparently, you can flash .999 and roll back, but I can't confirm this and I wont test since my other two phones arent nearly as cool as my Bionic.

q - I updated via cheesecake, and I lost root!
a - Thank dhacker and consider donating to a dev. http://rootzwiki.com/topic/7801-root-r3l3as3d-wfor3v3r-root-v10-linuxwindows-get-root-after-893-ota-oops/

This community is great, so feel free to ask questions. Hope this helps some of the folks curious to try the new stuff out.


----------



## ups2525 (Sep 17, 2011)

I have been sitting here in my recliner for the last 3 hours reading all the posts about how to do the forever root and Cheesecake my way to the .893 update and I can finally say I'm updated to .893 and still have root access! Now I have to share the fact that I was continually watching my data drop in and out, go from 4g to 3g to no data at all (for 3 hours), and the first time the device booted with the new update it immediately showed 4 bars on 4g and has stayed at just that for the last 45 minutes or so while I continued reading further. Now thats why I did this...if the devs are talking about it I figured it has to be worth it and so far _*I'M GLAD I DID IT!*_
I'll get back with ya guys and share more details once I have had more time to gather the info...


----------



## smilepak (Aug 11, 2011)

The new .893 definitely solved the data drop / reconnect issue so far for me as well.
The improved camera.apk it came with is soo much better than original
Battery life is about the same, I can't really say it was much better. But other might feel different about it

The update process was originally confusing, but after droidth3ory, revised the process. It is soo much easier. My suggestion is this

1) You need to back to original stock. The method I used was through droidth3ory batch (http://rootzwiki.com/topic/7801-root-r3l3as3d-wfor3v3r-root-v10-linuxwindows-get-root-after-893-ota-oops/). Download this and extract the file to your PC. DON'T START THE PROCESS YET

2) Depending on when you download the batch above do one of the following
IF the original thread revised date is <= Oct 22nd, go to post (http://rootzwiki.com/topic/7801-root-r3l3as3d-wfor3v3r-root-v10-linuxwindows-get-root-after-893-ota-oops/page__view__findpost__p__187260) and download the revised batch file and replace the original with it) Now you can start the process -- GO TO #3)
ELSE IF the original thread revised date is > Oct 22nd, GO TO #3

3) Extract the zip into a folder and double click on R3L3AS3DRoot.bat. It will pause and ask you to do a few things first
Turn off your phone. Once the phone is off, press the down volume button and power on. You will be at the flash screen. Now plug in your USB. Give it a couple of seconds to detect your phone.
Now you can proceed with the batch, press any key on your PC for it to continue flash back to STOCK
4) Once it finish flashing back to stock, it will pause again for you to do something on the phone.
On the phone, you should now have completed reboot and sitting at the WELCOME screen with the ANDROID. Touch the ANDROID and skip through the process (DO NOT LOG INTO YOUR GOOGLE ACCOUNT). This will force some restore and other activities we do not want yet
Go immediately to SETUP -> APPLICATIONS -
Check "Unknown Sources"
Click on Development
Check "USB Debugging"


On the top status bar, drag it down and select USB Charge Only
5) Once done all those steps above, go back to your PC and press any key to continue. This will now start the ROOT-4-EVER process. Once it is done, it will automatically reboot your PC

6) At this point, you are now ready to do the OTA process. For me, I use the CHEESECAKE method (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1281675). Download the APK and copy it to your phone SD card

7) Now back to the phone, this time login your phone and download CMW and ROOT EXPLORER. Use ROOT EXPLORER to install the APK file you just download above. Follow the process as outline in CHEESECAKE (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1281675). It should be very simple process to follow. (I use the staging server). It found the OTA and applied

8) Now you are on .893! At this point, continue as it or install R3Blurr3d 2.x and be on your merry way!


----------



## darkrom (Jul 30, 2011)

On reblurred 2.0 after doing the cheesecake. 893 ota. 3g to 4g switch is instantaneous. Liking it so far. Well worth the minor effort required to take the. 893 update imo.


----------



## twistedlim (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't know why everyone is so hopped to get to 893. This is just a warning but chances are there will be a few more leaks before the official OTA. It happened with the DX and I can't see why it will not happen to the bionic. With the DX it just got to be tiresome, and if you are making changes now that do not allow you to go back, well....


----------



## dmbfan13 (Sep 22, 2011)

I just updated, but I'm wondering where I can look to make sure it updated as it should? System in about phone says something like 5.5.893. I assume I updated just fine....


----------



## smilepak (Aug 11, 2011)

dmbfan13 said:


> I just updated, but I'm wondering where I can look to make sure it updated as it should? System in about phone says something like 5.5.893. I assume I updated just fine....


 That should be it


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------



## TheRedBull (Oct 27, 2011)

Kappo,

Thank you for this post. I've been looking for an "all-in-one" post explains how to do this. Your post worked flawlessly. Thank you very much!


----------



## coreywilner (Oct 25, 2011)

twistedlim said:


> I don't know why everyone is so hopped to get to 893. This is just a warning but chances are there will be a few more leaks before the official OTA. It happened with the DX and I can't see why it will not happen to the bionic. With the DX it just got to be tiresome, and if you are making changes now that do not allow you to go back, well....


I confirmed with some of my contacts that .893 is going to be the OTA that comes out next for the Bionic. It should update the build to DBN-62. You never know if that will change, but all the release testing is going into that build at the moment.


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

I did the mundane process to get to 893 last night. My battery life seems to have improved, I'm at 1hr and 15m and I'm at 93. So it's not the dead in 7 hr milage I've been having recently. I didn't lose my data network either (3g only, no 4g in Morris county)


----------

